# Happy Cooker BBQ



## DATsBBQ (Jun 20, 2006)

One of my tenants told me she no longer wants her BBQ. Now I believe that any Q hardware is worth trying to save. So I'm fostering it till I can drop it off a new home (single mom with 2 kids) on Wednesday.

Now the grate was really rusty, but that problem is almost gone with alot of elbow grease and a wire brush.

This thing is brown with two wheels that are at a 90 degree angle to the bottom of the base with a non wheel "leg" at the same angle. Looks like Webers 22" step sister (to keep it clean). It's a kettle no doubt. But no vents on the bottom and only one vent on the top. It stands on a pedistal with a lever gadget that raises and lowers the the coal bed. I'm guessing the combustion air comes up the pedistal base but no adjustments to combustion air are evident. Other combustion air - 2 small holes on opposite sides of the kettle near where the grate lays.

Here's the problem, the lid has two holes where the handle used to be. No sign of the handle anywhere. the holes are about 8" a part (NO JOKES PLEASE).

I googled this thing, and yahooed this thing, but couldn't find a link to the manufacturer and the recipient isn't good with hand tools.

Where can I get a handle for this morphidite?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I need  a pic


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 20, 2006)

You may have to rig one up with a pc of hardwood dowel and stainless nuts and bolts.  You should only need cordless drill and maybe a hand saw.


----------



## Griff (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, Dat.  Send us a pic.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 20, 2006)

Dat, you're like the grill medic! I'd try with the dowel and ss screws.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 20, 2006)

picture at http://www.ncre.biz/happycooker.html


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 20, 2006)

I think the wooden dowl would do the trick.  just use three pieces.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 21, 2006)

Delivering the Happy Cooker this morning. Cleaned the cooking grate up as much as I could with steelwool and a brush. I suspect the rest of the crud will come off when it is actually fired up.  Got the raiser/lower gizmo to work pretty smoothly (it was stuck in the middle position when I got it).

Turns out she has several friends who do woodworking, so fabricating a handle shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions
Dave


----------

